# Strong Horse - Pelham Advice Please? Also in NL



## Lollii (17 November 2009)

Has anyone experience with Pelhams please? I have a horse that goes well in a NS Waterford snaffle except when hunting, he snatches and pulls the reins out of my hands, lunges at jumps and basically is *very rude* and I can't hold him, I have borrowed a mullen mouth pelham which he seemed to go ok with on a hack but I can't use it when I am hunting as it is not mine and the owner of this bit will be using it when we go out hunting again so I need to buy one.

I have seen a Swales Pelham advertised (&amp; mentioned on here) that says that it is good for horses that snatch and lean - has anyone tried one? any advice on Pelhams for rude horses please?


----------



## bailey14 (17 November 2009)

To be honest I think Pelhams have a lot of bad press and I have always considered it better to take a little pull on a pelham instead of continually pulling on a horses mouth in desperation in a snaffle.  You really need to make sure the curb chain is fitted correctly, it is pointless using a pelham without one.  The curb chain needs to be twisted until it lies flat against the horses chin, and a chin strap will hold it in place.  I use roundings with my pelham but a lot of people like to use double reins so the horse can feel the actions of the bit a little clearer.  Finally if your horse has a large tongue (as in the case of dutch bred horses for example) then buy a pelham with a port (raised mouthpiece) and this will facilitate the tongue.  Breeds with thick tongues and low palates often struggle with bits that have a single joint so if you have experimented in snaffles with a lozenge and find these have no effect then a pelham would be the next progression or you might like to try a continental snaffle, also called a three ring snaffle to which you can add a curb chain if you require, although this does make the curb chain a little higher than ideal.


----------



## Lollii (17 November 2009)

Hi &amp; thanks - really great info!

I was thinking of ordering another mullen mouth pelham with roundings as he seemed to go quite well in it on our hack, I could hold him easily but he is so different out hunting, it may not work, but I have to try something! I have already tried the NS Universal with a curb but it made him worse!

I spotted the Swales Pelham when I ws looking, it mentioned that it was good for horses that snatch &amp; lean so I didn't know if I should order one of those. instead.. I have so many bits I have tried (except a pelham) I just don't know what to try next!!


----------



## Amy_08 (17 November 2009)

Hi Hermangerman, I wondered how you were getting on? Unfortunately my girl is still out of action, so I haven't been able to try my next set of brakes out yet!

I tried the Swales last time. I don't know if you remember but my girl can't tolerate any sort of poll pressure and this has none, so I had high hopes! Unfortunately I still had no brakes! I don't think I ever will, but she is a snatcher and was always lunging forwards, pulling me out of the saddle and tanking off  She'd get her head down and I couldn't get it back up!This bit worked in that she couldn't snatch and she didn't get her head down. She did the opposite and chucked it in the air. I did have a running martingale on, so it wasn't too bad, until she got so excited that she vertically reared  So its probably worth a go. Have you not got a bit bank near you or the one on here? My local tack shop has one and its fab as I just try one, it doesn't work, I take it back and try another 

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Lollii (17 November 2009)

Hi Amy_08, I was thinking about you when I saw the Swales Pelham advertised! shame about your horse, I hope she is better soon.
I am hoping to go out on Sunday I haven't been since the last time (when I swapped the running martingale to a standing - which helped) because of the bad weather mainly, he is bad enough in good weather I'm not sure I could cope with anything else!
Our horses are very similar with what they do (head down, snatching etc) if the Swales stopped your horse doing this I think I will give it a go and if I need to put the standing martingale on again I will.
I have seen one on EBay, another bit for my growing collection!
Thanks for the help, I will let you know how we get on - gulp!!


----------



## MrWoof (18 November 2009)

My late (great) father always used to say, as did most of his generation - if it can't be ridden in a Snaffle, put it in a Double Bridle. 
A double rein always has more "pulling power" than a single. I had an ex-chaser which I used to ride in a Cheltenham (proper) Gag, with Double Reins. Ride off the top and use the bottom rein if in serious trouble.
Try and borrow a CG and see how it works - good luck.


----------



## CrazyMare (18 November 2009)

I use a lozenge pelham with two reins for hunting, and get lots of respect from my mare. I use it with a tight curb chain and loose noseband.


----------

